# πλοίο vs. φεριμπότ



## phasmid

Hi there,

the beginner's book I'm using uses both πλοίο and φεριμπότ. Can anyone explain the difference? Is πλοίο more general and φεριμπότ more specific? Which word would I use if I'm talking about taking, e.g., the "Blue Star Naxos"?

Many thanks in advance!
Kathrin


----------



## makot

Hello Kathrin and welcome!

Πλοίο means *ship *and is a general term

Φεριμπότ is the "Greek" word for a ferry boat, or any ship carrying cars and other vehicles

I am not sure what the 'Blue Star Naxos' is, though...


----------



## ladychiquitita

Blue Star Naxos is a ferry boat.


----------



## artion

To my understanding ferry-boat is a semi-open small ship that carries people and cars accross small distances, usually few miles, for example from Peireus to Aigina. Big passenger ships for long distances can take cars, too, but are not normaly called ferry boats.


----------



## Eltheza

*Hi!*

I've been on the *Blue Star Naxos* ferry - it looks like this:


----------



## artion

The word "ferry" is recently part of the logo of many shipping companies but is not much used in spoken Greek for big ships, where "ploio" is the standard. On the other hand, people who use the small "ferry-boats" to cross   straights they never call it a "ship" (ploio)  but only "ferry boat".


----------



## phasmid

A belated (sorry!) thanks for all the answers!
I guess I'll just go with *πλοίο *for the larger ferries then.


----------



## shawnee

I had found it quite customary in conversation where travel by φεριμπότ has been established, that subsequent references to the carrier can, and often do include, 'το καράβι', but probably not 'το πλοίο'.


----------

